# Wie kann ein Schritt in AS gelöscht werden?



## Pinguin (2 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eine Lösung nennen, wie in einer Ablaufsprache AS ein Schritt nachträglich aus einer Kette (im ersten Strang) gelöscht werden kann?

Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## zotos (2 Juni 2012)

Einfach mit der Entfernen-Taste bzw. Delete auf Deiner Tastatur.

Man muss beachten das man immer nur eine Kombination von Schritt und Transition löschen kann.
Einfach mal die Tranistion vor oder nach dem Schritt mit Markieren und dann Entfernen drücken.


----------



## Pinguin (2 Juni 2012)

*Schritt löschen*

Vielen DAnk für Deine Hilfe, hat mir weitergeholfen


Gruß


----------

